# Legs problem - how to work them out?



## k.smith.4 (Feb 5, 2010)

I have bowed legs in O shape (I believe it's called Blount's disease). When extending my legs so my ankles touch, my knees are about 3 inches (7 cm) apart. I can walk, run and play any sport normally, but I shouldn't put (too) much additional pressure on my legs. That means I shouldn't do any compound legs exercise with added extra weight. It would make the bowing worse since it's rapidly progressive.

Now I have a couple of questions. I read that leg training is essential when trying to gain muscles because it has an impact on a whole body: it uses most of your upper body muscles and the heavy load results in releasing growth hormone which effects the entire body ... Now since I shouldn't do squats and deadlifts with much extra weight - will I be able to see the results by training only my upper body or am I just wasting time? Is there a point in doing high reps of squats and deadlifts with very low weight (5 kg)?

Another thing. My calves are VERY skinny. I believe it's because of my bowed legs I don't use so much inner calf muscles when walking. I would really like to build bigger calves. But is it possible to do it without compound leg exercises? I was thinking about building simple cable setup (which would add weight around my ankles) and doing calf raises. But do you think it's possible to build bigger calves with only isolation exercises?


----------



## k.smith.4 (Feb 5, 2010)

CORRECTION: It's not rapidly progressive - in fact it's very slowly progressing. I'm not english and I tought that rapid has different meaning.


----------



## gtbmed (Feb 5, 2010)

Doesn't "playing sports normally" put a lot of additional pressure on your legs?


----------



## Spaullba (Feb 5, 2010)

Calves are the hardest part of the body to grow even with compound exercises, you could probably bulk them up a bit, but I wouldnt expect much. They are the most genetic muscle in the body imo.

I would still do whatever lower body workouts are safe, alittle lower body is better than nothing.  I am surprised that you can play sports but cannot do squats or deads..


----------



## k.smith.4 (Feb 5, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> Doesn't "playing sports normally" put a lot of additional pressure on your legs?



No, I don't think so. My bowed legs don't cause me any inconveniences in normal life activities, but I shouldn't load them with extra heavy weight nonetheless. This means that squats and deadlifts with heavy weight are probably not appropriate.


----------



## Phineas (Feb 5, 2010)

Unless you're a genetic freak or squatting inhuman weights, calves won't grow large without direct work. Generally, they can take much more beating than other muscles.

Maybe try calf extensions on an incline leg press. Try medium volume with high intensities, like 5 x 5. Really brutalize them. They need heavy stimulation to grow. They're not designed to be large. So you have to trick your body into thinking that they need to be large.

I'd also use the seated calf raise, to hit the Soleus muscle harder (which works harder when the legs are bent...in straight-leg lifts the gastrocnemius works harder). The soleus makes up roughly 60% of your calves. This one is slow-twitch, so it responds better to a slower tempo with higher volume and lower intensity. I'd say 4 x 12. Control your tempo. Like 2 seconds up, 2 down, then pause for about 2 seconds to let tension release. This will be easy at first, but by rep 10 you'll be biting your tongue. 

By the way, don't feel bad about your calves. If I may adapt a famous Albert Einstein quote for this case:

"Do not worry about your problems with calf training, I assure you mine are far greater".


----------



## gtbmed (Feb 5, 2010)

k.smith.4 said:


> No, I don't think so. My bowed legs don't cause me any inconveniences in normal life activities, but I shouldn't load them with extra heavy weight nonetheless. This means that squats and deadlifts with heavy weight are probably not appropriate.



Play any sport.  It's almost guaranteed that you're going to be in a position to squat and you're going to have to be able to leave that position at the very least.  In any sport that requires jumping you're going to have to leave that position with more force than your weight.


----------



## k.smith.4 (Feb 5, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> In any sport that requires jumping you're going to have to leave that position with more force than your weight.



Yeah, I know that, but such additional pressure is OK, since this is not very heavy load. It's pretty low intensity compared to squats and deadlifts where you load the bar with as much weight as you can handle in X number of reps. I probably shouldn't do that. 

But do you think I would benefit from doing squats and deadlifts with basically no extra weight added or would I just waste my time.

@Phineas: Thanks for info on calf training. I also find out myself that it's the best if I raise on my big toe.


----------



## maturemuscle (Feb 5, 2010)

I can see why you can't overload your legs, the force is going to shifted to the outside of each leg because of the curve and possibly be the source of further damage. Typically the force is basically vertical so you are in a position where you should be very cautious. Maybe you could use a smith machine and only do the bottom part of the squat. Start from the bottom of the squat go up to about 90 degrees. That way the pressure is more in your glutes, quads and hamstrings rather than on your knees. You would not be able to go very heavy at first but you would be moving your center of gravity through a range of motion with resistance.
I am in no way qualified to give any advice with your medical condition so take my advice cautiously. I am just thinking out loud.
How about leg extensions? I don't do them because they are not as good as squats and leg presses but they may help your leg development without exacerbating your condition.
I admire your determination, Good Luck!


----------



## Vance (Feb 6, 2010)

Sumo squats FTW.


----------



## k.smith.4 (Feb 6, 2010)

maturemuscle said:


> I can see why you can't overload your legs, the force is going to shifted to the outside of each leg because of the curve and possibly be the source of further damage.


Yes, that's it, exactly.

Interesting advice on bottom part of the squat! But maybe it would still overload the curve under the knee. Another problem would be that I'm not a member of a gym, so I haven't got access to smith machine. Interesting idea, though - something to think about. Sumo squats are probability the best way to do squats for me,  but I believe I shouldn't do squats with high weights. Is there a point in doing it with low weight at all?

I was thinking about building a cable setup at home. It would wrap cables around my ankles and I could do leg extensions, leg curls and (unique) calf raises. These are all isolation exercises, but they workout legs without applying force in vertical direction, so it wouldn't curve it more.

I heard leg extensions can be very taxing on knees, so I probability wouldn't go heavy here either, which leaves me only with leg curls and calf raises. Do you think I'll be able to get visible results by performing only these isolation exercises?


----------



## maturemuscle (Feb 6, 2010)

Performing a resistance exercise where you center of gravity is moving is the key to releasing test and growth hormone.How much resistance is required? Don't know but what have you got to lose if your legs aren't exposed to further damage. Since you don't have access to gym, you can try the bottom position squats with rubber bands or dumbells. A popular squat exercise for hard core lifters is the 1 1/4 rep. You go go the bottom and come back up for one quarter rep and go back down, then you go all the way to the top again. You would just be doing the one quarter rep.
Everything we do is hard on the knees, not just the leg extensions. For that matter, life is hard on the knees.


----------



## ninasimren (Feb 8, 2010)

maturemuscle said:


> Performing a resistance exercise where you center of gravity is moving is the key to releasing test and growth hormone.How much resistance is required? Don't know but what have you got to lose if your legs aren't exposed to further damage. Since you don't have access to gym, you can try the bottom position squats with rubber bands or dumbells. A popular squat exercise for hard core lifters is the 1 1/4 rep. You go go the bottom and come back up for one quarter rep and go back down, then you go all the way to the top again. You would just be doing the one quarter rep.
> Everything we do is hard on the knees, not just the leg extensions. For that matter, life is hard on the knees.






Yeah i am agree with your point, As Exercising regularly can help to alleviate many of the symptoms. But  Restless leg syndrome (RLS) can really haunt you. According to Remedies  for Life, it's characterized as creeping, crawling, jittery, tingling,  and burning in the legs that you just can't seem to control. The  discomfort in your calves, thighs, and feet can make it difficult for  you to get comfortable.


----------

